# Making a simple chess GUI with NetBeans



## RedHelix (Oct 31, 2005)

Heyo,

I'm currently working on an assignment where my program basically has to read PGN. (You know, that notation that records chess moves.) In terms of all the back-end stuff, it works. It reads PGN and plays out the games beautifully. 
Well, as beautiful as a command prompt interface can get anyways. That's why I imported my project into Netbeans and started building a simple GUI for it. Now, I'm a newbie of newbies when it comes to GUIs. I've been making some progress, but I can see I'm going to hit a brick wall pretty soon. So, a few quick questions if you guys don't mind:

So far, I've got a JFrame with an 8X8 GridBagLayout of JPanels with a button. I even colored the JPanels to be black and white. What I want to do is:

-Increase the size of all the individual JPanels
-Possibly put images of the chess pieces in the JPanels. If I can't, letter values will do fine.
-Maybe get a basic understanding of how I can make a mouseclick action on the button affect the pieces assigned to each panel. (In other words, move them around and such.)

Just for visual emphasis, here's a picture of my project so far:


----------

